# Yates pt2



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

The last thread about Yates turned into stream resotration and not fishing/water reports. Lets start a "Yates pt. 2". Anyone fishing? catchign anything? Hows the water?


----------



## Reel Addiction (Mar 5, 2008)

1siena said:


> The last thread about Yates turned into stream resotration and not fishing/water reports. Lets start a "Yates pt. 2". Anyone fishing? catchign anything? Hows the water?


 
i was there friday morning for about an hour. swining flies, and some indi fishing....Nada. parking lot was starting to fill up, and everyone high-tailed it to the dam. i had the lower part of the park to myself. fished for three hours downstream on thursday....nada. ran into another angler on thursday whos been out the last three days....nada. 

i either suck at fishing, or you just need to work really hard to find fish. However, on Thursday, i did see a ton of baitfish in the river so tomorrow, i think i may swing clousers or something like that.


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

i went out there twice last week, a bit down from the dam, and pulled more suckers I can count, but that's it!

hope this cold air/rain helps the effect.....


----------



## creek trekker (Sep 18, 2008)

I have seen a school of 8 steelies on Nov 1, but they were not quite up to Yates.


----------



## Reel Addiction (Mar 5, 2008)

fished yates and down this morning...Nada. swung flies, floated egg and caddis under an Indy...nada. 


seemed to be quite a few anglers out, hopefully some will report some good news.


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

2 hours spent, nothing. but did see someone got a 3lb. 1st time ever up close & personal with the steelhead, i think they are coming in, just a matter of time hitting this area eventually, i hoped....


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Nothing to report here either. I did not see any fish, only fishermen.


----------



## spincaster22 (Dec 31, 2007)

The steelhead run on Yates, is tiny, tiny, tiny. Very few fish are caught. So i wish everyone the best bet the odds are not out there for the weekend fisherman. You need the experience and knowledge of the river to truly pound the fish.

PS. Best 1 day on Clinton 7 (Steely's)

All fish spawn caught. Deep holes, if found.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

wanderboy said:


> 2 hours spent, nothing. but did see someone got a 3lb. 1st time ever up close & personal with the steelhead, i think they are coming in, just a matter of time hitting this area eventually, i hoped....


John if you are interested in meeting up and fishing for them again let me know. I will have more time to "fish" and show you more things this time - Bryon


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

spincaster22 said:


> The steelhead run on Yates, is tiny, tiny, tiny. Very few fish are caught. So i wish everyone the best bet the odds are not out there for the weekend fisherman. You need the experience and knowledge of the river to truly pound the fish.
> 
> PS. Best 1 day on Clinton 7 (Steely's)
> 
> All fish spawn caught. Deep holes, if found.


Jeff, 

are those spawn suppose be floating on top of the water or bounced off the floor?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

John I think I know what he's doing, I can show you next time week meet up


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

Bryon,

Good deal! I'll give you a call to meet up maybe this week. let's see if we can beat those steelheads... :evilsmile


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Sounds good John, my friend Aaron is supposed to come down as well, should be a good time with good people if nothing else?


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

DE82 said:


> Sounds good John, my friend Aaron is supposed to come down as well, should be a good time with good people if nothing else?


Bryon, I am only 15 minutes away from the site, so let me know when you guys decide to hit the water, I should be able to join you guys for most of the time.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

No problem John


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Well with this cold spell thats came on not sure when Im going to make down that way to try it now.Im kinda a wuss when its comes to cold like this.I havent been out fishing since the other day when it was somewhat warm.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

stinger63 said:


> Well with this cold spell thats came on not sure when Im going to make down that way to try it now.Im kinda a wuss when its comes to cold like this.I havent been out fishing since the other day when it was somewhat warm.


Aaron, I have some snow pants(like what I wear on the ice) you can have, let me know if your gonna make it down - Bryon


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

stinger63 said:


> Well with this cold spell thats came on not sure when Im going to make down that way to try it now.Im kinda a wuss when its comes to cold like this.I havent been out fishing since the other day when it was somewhat warm.


I was out there on Sunday. water level's way up, also very muddy. but the tempature is not that cold in my opinion. didn't get anything either. found some kick ***** Oyster mushrooms in the woods though.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> Oyster mushrooms


?????


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

stinger63 said:


> ?????


oh yeah! they likeed "the steelhead of the mushroom".... 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=114

go to the mushroom hunting forum find out. I didn't take them, but sure it's pretty to look at them hanging from the tree. i am no expert on this, so on risking killing the whole family, I left it out there so someone know what they doing can do something about it. hope I can post a photo of them later.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=114


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

The fact the water is up is good John. I will be out there sometime this week. I must apologize for not being able to make it yet, still moving stuff around from the move I just got done with, this week for sure though - Bryon


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

DE82 said:


> The fact the water is up is good John. I will be out there sometime this week. I must apologize for not being able to make it yet, still moving stuff around from the move I just got done with, this week for sure though - Bryon


Bryon, 

just give me a ring. r u planning it on weekdays or weekends?


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

pure perfection?:lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

TheUrbanMustache said:


> pure perfection?:lol:


Yep.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Let it rest fellas no need in dredging up the past


----------

